
Pyro - Merging web and desktop - orph
http://pyrodesktop.org
======
alex_c
Heh... I think it's a bit amusing how conceptually similar this is to what
Microsoft tried to do years ago with IE and ActiveX.

------
nailer
This in an interesting concept, but it's very pre-beta - yes, Firefox is
working as a composited window manager, but Pyro isn't a full desktop
environment and currently lacks even the most simplest of application
launchers.

One to watch though.

------
uuilly
start this vid @ ~4:10:
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oZTQeqpdDYQ&mode=related&...](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oZTQeqpdDYQ&mode=related&search=)

and then start this one from the beginning:
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vwYxjgyPHNM&mode=related&...](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vwYxjgyPHNM&mode=related&search=)

I don't know much about pyro but I like the concept. I love thick clients. I
use Mail.app, Addressbook, iCal, iPhoto and iTunes. I have yet to find
suitable web based replacements for these basic apps. I've tried gmail and a
number of others but I keep coming back thick clients...

Ideally I want to combine the best of both worlds. I want the iApp integration
and gui's when I'm home but with the implicit backup and access to large
datasets of a web based app. I only want to deal w/ pure browser apps when I'm
away from my computer...

------
goodmike
A great idea, and definitely one to watch, as nailer says. Hopefully we can
learn a lot from the attempt. I think this is something only the hard core of
developers will use, since it's built for Linux.

~~~
nailer
This isn't a server application or development tool, it's a desktop interface
(or will be). Not sure why you think only hard core developers would use it.

------
some
They try to blur the borders between whats on the web and whats on my
harddisk. That seems to make things worse in the first instance. Confusion is
a bad thing.

What vantages do I get in return?

